# Looking to get irrigation system



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Any suggestions on a professional irrigation system for my 1,250 sq ft front yard? I was thinking of doing the hunter mp heads and the hydrawise, but would love to hear suggestions or just things to look out for when hiring someone to install this.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

A couple of things to consider. Where are you going to tap into your water supply, valve location, and your gpm and psi of your water output.

The hunter mp's are a great sprinkler in the right application. Depending on your front yards layout, and your available gpm, you might look into something that has a little higher output.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,

I use the K Rain Super Pro heads. I have worked with a few other brands and there is no comparison in quality and ease of use.

How about putting a sketch up of your area as well as zip code?

We can give you an estimate in materials....


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I was you about a year ago. I designed and installed an entire MP Rotator / Hydrawise system. I absolutely love it. And with such a small yard, you don't have to worry at all about low precipitation rates. That's actually what you want, whenever you can do it. Only reason you would need a higher precipitation rate is if you have a large yard and want to get the watering done by "X O'Clock" in all of your zones.


----------

